# Cherche dev iphone pour projet appli medicale sur iPad.



## loulou16 (5 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Fort d'une longue experience dans la medecine liberale j'aimerai m'associer avec un développeur pour créer une application dans le secteur médical.
Application pour Ipad et compagnon iPhone.

Les personnes intéressées peuvent me contacter sur man_zana@live.fr

A bientot


----------



## Macuserman (2 Avril 2010)

Essaie de contacter Seb, il est très sympa, on a noué quelques liens !


----------



## Kenedax (3 Avril 2010)

Bonjour je ne suis pas dev mais intéresser par le projet car j'ai bcp de famille dans le libéral et je voudrais leur apporter des solutions a leurs différents problem quotidiens.


----------



## naas (3 Avril 2010)

Enleve ton adresse Email sinon spam garantis


----------



## Philou1789 (3 Avril 2010)

Faut voir, décris nous par message prive ce que tu veux faire pour voir un peu la charge que cela represente


----------

